# 05 Rancher Snorkle



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

My Buddy has an 05 Rancher, very lightly used, low miles, very clean...

Anyway, She is wanting to Snork it for the upcoming creek season. I tried the search function on here, just puttin a feeler out to see if anyone has any advice.

Thanks


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, assuming it is similar to the 420's. There is a grommet/rubber adapter where the intake goes into the airbox. You will want to pull this out and silicone it, then put it back in. 1.5" pvc should fit perfectly. All you will need is a stick of pvc, a few bends, some glue and primer, 3/16"??? tubing(not certain of the size), tubing connecters (i believe there are 4 lines but please double check this), and some zip ties. You can run the pvc forward from the airbox, come out the opening in the bodywork and up the "crease" of the fender, under the rack and up. It is very easy to do, just fit all the pieces together before gluing anything. Connect the vent lines and run them between the tank and plastics and bring them out through the opening in the front fender where the rack attatches. Run them up the snorkel and attatch with the zip ties. Silicone the airbox lid and put di-electric grease on the electrical connections including the spark plug. You could also cut the plastics if you want, but it not necessary. I did my son's 420 rancher this way and it was easy to do, works great, and there are no holes in the plastic.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OK, Thanks!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Go ahead & do a how to on it. While your at it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

drtj said:


> Go ahead & do a how to on it. While your at it.


I will. Might be a week or so.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

A how to with pics would be a good idea. It is actually pretty easy, but i think some pics it would help people out a lot. I should have taken some when i did mine. :34:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

This is how i done my friends 420 for him. Not sure if this will work for you or not. Click Me


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice write up Metal Man!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Metal Man, that looks good.

When I did my son's I didn't want to cut the plastics so I ran it like this.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah DTX i thought about that way as well.I seen a few done like that. But Bam Bam wanted it center mount through the plastic so thats why its done the way it was. Ended up with a clean look to it i think.

Did you have to re jet? Bam Bam's 420 seam to run good with out changing anything. But his is FI.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I didn't retune it or anything and it seems to do just fine. All the 420's are efi.

It did a good job of saving the quad from damage last weekend. He flipped it off of a ledge onto some sandstone and the only damage was the 90 where it turns up at the front rack. I was pretty suprised that is all that happened.


----------



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

Metal mans lay out works perfect. i used his layout, with the exeption of making mine a bit taller. i stay in the deep- no problems~!!


----------

